# Do you wear underwear?



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Do you wear underwear?


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Boxers only.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

Unlike Britney Spears, yes I do.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

Daily.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

Yes I do. And after 4 years here I can tell you that Karl doesn't. I think we're all too close :lol


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Just pasties and g-strings for me.

No, no, seriously. 

Okay, it is true.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Not when I'm sleeping.


----------



## Tungsten (Dec 11, 2005)

Yeah, except on laundry day.


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes


----------



## Dreamcatcher (Nov 8, 2003)

Oh, yes.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Yes. One has to limit jiggle and bounce.


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_Yes. _


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

I don't feel comfortable walking around without it on :no


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> Yes I do. And after 4 years here I can tell you that Karl doesn't. I think we're all too close :lol


 :lol


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you wear underwear?*

Yes. Granny panties.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## brenidil (Aug 25, 2005)

millenniumman75 said:


> Yes. One has to limit jiggle and bounce.


millenium. i swear... i absolutely HATE you for the visual that brought... :mum :lol

i wear boxers. i go shirtless alot.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

Yep, boxers.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Commando...I will explain though...My job duties include physically restraining psychiatric patients...Sweat pants, short sleeve shirts and sneakers are best for that type of work...And it's kind of silly to wear underwear with sweatpants...These are clean, dark, and nice looking sweatpants with NO holes in them...I usually wear sweat pants around the house and when I go out for chores too...I don't go anywhere or do anything that requires dressing up....So the answer is, Commando...


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

No,I never do..

Just kidding.. :b 
I actually do wear underwear..he he..


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

So, who is Ms. 2%? :lol


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you wear underwear?*



WinterDave said:


> Commando...I will explain though...My job duties include physically restraining psychiatric patients...Sweat pants, short sleeve shirts and sneakers are best for that type of work...And it's kind of silly to wear underwear with sweatpants...These are clean, dark, and nice looking sweatpants with NO holes in them...I usually wear sweat pants around the house and when I go out for chores too...I don't go anywhere or do anything that requires dressing up....So the answer is, Commando...


But what if you're trying to restrain someone and they grab your pants and pull them down? Then all your goodies are gonna be hanging out for everyone to see  That made for a nice image in my head :teeth


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you wear underwear?*



Becky said:


> But what if you're trying to restrain someone and they grab your pants and pull them down? Then all your goodies are gonna be hanging out for everyone to see  That made for a nice image in my head :teeth


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Njodis said:


> Boxers only.


Ditto, I don't like the idea of having it all so restrained, yet I don't like the idea of having only a single piece of cloth (or denim) seperating me from the world.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

Never :b 

Everyone understands that the :b face means a person is joking, right? Or at least I am... :lol


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

LOL I'm sitting here in only a sweatshirt and panties so YES!!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you wear underwear?*



Becky said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > Commando...I will explain though...My job duties include physically restraining psychiatric patients...Sweat pants, short sleeve shirts and sneakers are best for that type of work...And it's kind of silly to wear underwear with sweatpants...These are clean, dark, and nice looking sweatpants with NO holes in them...I usually wear sweat pants around the house and when I go out for chores too...I don't go anywhere or do anything that requires dressing up....So the answer is, Commando...
> ...


 :troll


----------



## green and lonely (May 29, 2006)

Um, yeah...call me narrow-minded on this one, but I just wouldn't even consider going without.


----------



## Nyx (Nov 17, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you wear underwear?*



Becky said:


> WinterDave said:
> 
> 
> > Commando...I will explain though...My job duties include physically restraining psychiatric patients...Sweat pants, short sleeve shirts and sneakers are best for that type of work...And it's kind of silly to wear underwear with sweatpants...These are clean, dark, and nice looking sweatpants with NO holes in them...I usually wear sweat pants around the house and when I go out for chores too...I don't go anywhere or do anything that requires dressing up....So the answer is, Commando...
> ...


My thoughts exactly :con


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

brenidil said:


> millenniumman75 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. One has to limit jiggle and bounce.
> ...


That's supposed to be for men....and women.
Actually, it was taken from an episode of "The Golden Girls" where the quartet go to an exercise club and are being hustled for warmup gear. When approached about a sports brassiere, that's what the saleslady said. Well, you enough everything goes south with age so one'd be lucky to have a bounce. :lol


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

I see London, I see France...


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

I used to think there is no way I could ever go without underwear but I tried it a couple of times around the house and now it's kind of freeing. I still won't do it when I leave the house but at home it's pretty comfortable.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Becky said:


> Yes I do. And after 4 years here I can tell you that Karl doesn't. I think we're all too close :lol


That's correct. I'm strongly against this unneeded garment and feel it's a conspiracy to sell more textiles.

As for women, I can't figure out why some even bother to wear underwear, given that much of it is little more than "butt floss", providing less coverage than an eye patch.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

*Re: re: Do you wear underwear?*



Becky said:


> But what if you're trying to restrain someone and they grab your pants and pull them down? Then all your goodies are gonna be hanging out for everyone to see  That made for a nice image in my head :teeth


Unless Dave would have his underwear superglued to his ***, wouldn't they likely come down in the struggle as well, thus providing no real protection?

Then there is also the threat of a severe wedgie from a very strong & psychotic patient. Do you want to give them something extra to grab on to?

There is an argument for a jock strap so Dave can wear a cup to protect from kicks & punches to the "goodies" when dealing with agressive patients.


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I spend too much time, and have too much fun buying underwear to not wear them.


----------



## spb123 (Dec 15, 2003)

No I want my boys to roam free :banana


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Tania said:


> I'm sitting here in only a sweatshirt and panties so YES!!


somehow, my heart just doubled it's beating speed after reading that...dunno why :b 
I would not have been able to finish this post if you had said white t-shirt :lol
I need to kill my imagination before it kills me :fall

Oh, and i do wear underwear.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: re: Do you wear underwear?*



UltraShy said:


> Becky said:
> 
> 
> > But what if you're trying to restrain someone and they grab your pants and pull them down? Then all your goodies are gonna be hanging out for everyone to see  That made for a nice image in my head :teeth
> ...


:haha - The eye patch and the psychowedgie.


----------



## Catherine Cavatica (Feb 2, 2011)

Invisible_girl said:


> No,I never do..
> 
> Just kidding.. :b
> I actually do wear underwear..he he..


You tease, Invisible girl :teeth:teeth:teeth


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

This be a very strange question...


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

No. I'm invisible, so if I walked around, people would see clothes and freak. :lol:


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm constantly wearing underwear, if that bugs you go ahead and sue me!


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

Usually. However, in the summer I don't. Having that breeze under my jeans just feels so good.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I wear boxer shorts, yes. I don't think I could wear that tight underwear. It just isn't for me.


----------



## eejm (Jan 22, 2010)

Only when I shower.


----------



## crsohr (Dec 30, 2010)

Cheesecake said:


> I wear boxer shorts, yes. I don't think I could wear that tight underwear. It just isn't for me.


Same here and I change them everyday without fail, I hope everyone else does lol. The tight ones are briefs, I bought a 3 pack like an idiot last summer and they are uncomfortable as hell. I never wore them. The only good thing is they make you look like a CK model but I'm not dating right now so it's not like anyone's gonna enjoy the view.:um


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

only boxers shorts


----------



## salamoon (Mar 7, 2011)

Apparently I'm one of the few men who wears briefs...


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

You guys wear underwear? Weird. :no


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

laura024 said:


> You guys wear underwear? Weird. :no


I know right? Bunch of strange people.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

4 years from when I originally responded, so I'll update: I still refuse to wear underwear, seeing it as having no purpose.

That makes over 30 years of not wearing underwear.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ You must wear soft pants. 

Either that, or your bits have calluses!


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Um, Yes.


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

salamoon said:


> Apparently I'm one of the few men who wears briefs...


Nothing wrong with that. It's probably actually better. It seems like wearing boxer shorts would make your area sweat a lot.:um


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

lol, I love how the old polls get all messed up when you view the results. Look at all those people who don't wear any underwear :eek


----------



## MarkNWWISCONSIN (Apr 2, 2011)

If no outer then no under either. wth


----------



## Aarmin (Feb 27, 2011)

Yes, slightly restricting boxers, because it is kinda embarrassing when the lump sticks out too far down there :um


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Tungsten said:


> Yeah, except on laundry day.


And today's laundry day. :banana

-------------------------------------------------

I wear boxer briefs whenever I can.


----------



## atticusfinch (Dec 18, 2010)

i don't understand people who don't wear underwear...or girls who wear thongs (is it not like having a wedgie?)


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I didn't know the poll was visible to public... Stupid poll made a mistake:mum


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

^Hah! I always check beforehand if I don't want people seeing my answer.


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)

Underwear??? What's that? :con


----------



## CK1708 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes I do, If I didn't I would be worried about my willie getting stuck in the zip :yay


----------



## monkeymagic86 (Jun 5, 2009)

Mr Self Destruct said:


> yes, not to bed though ;3


I'm the same.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

It depends. Sometimes it's fun to go commando.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Does it count if they're on my head?


----------



## heroin (Dec 10, 2010)

au Lait said:


> It depends. Sometimes it's fun to go commando.


+1


----------



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

Yep I even sleep with my bra on


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

au Lait said:


> It depends. Sometimes it's fun to go commando.


Only men can call it that. (shakes cane)


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

skygazer said:


> I didn't know the poll was visible to public... Stupid poll made a mistake:mum


:lol


----------



## josephisaverb (Mar 8, 2011)

Commando all the way, everyday.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

You need a sometimes option. Yes, when out. No at home.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

Basketball, tight fitting shorts, commando. That's how I roll. Deal with it.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

Becky said:


> Yes I do. And after 4 years here I can tell you that Karl doesn't. I think we're all too close :lol


hahaha when I saw this thread after it was bumped recently, my first thought was of Karl and how he never wears underwear.
It's not like I collect and store such minor details on everyone here, I think he's just mentioned it enough in the past 6 years for it to permanently stick in my head....


----------



## BetaBoy90 (Jan 5, 2010)

When at home it varies, always have something on my legs though. When I'm out in public I always wear underwear though. I just have a fear that someday an old acquitance will see me in public and try and be funny and pants me exposing me in front of countless people who will forever be scarred.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeppers.


----------



## au Lait (Sep 8, 2010)

LALoner said:


> Only men can call it that. (shakes cane)


I'm reclaiming it for the female of the species :wife :b


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, I wear underwear. The only times I even consider going without are on extremely hot summer nights.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

It looks like Haydnsmom2007 and nothing to fear posts got deleted. Too much info I'm guessing :blank


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Not right now, it's too hot and sweaty :mum


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

MindOverMood said:


> It looks like Haydnsmom2007 and nothing to fear posts got deleted. Too much info I'm guessing :blank


Ladybits are icky and no one wants read anything even remotely related to them. They might accidentally imagine them... It would be horrible...


----------



## mrbojangles (Oct 8, 2009)

Yes, but only to fool the man from the draft board.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Yes, boxers.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

No.


----------



## Haydsmom2007 (Oct 16, 2009)

MindOverMood said:


> It looks like Haydnsmom2007 and nothing to fear posts got deleted. Too much info I'm guessing :blank


what was wrong with what I wrote?? LOL I was actually curious!


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

Yes. Always.


----------



## eliza86 (Jul 5, 2014)

Its really liberating not wearing underwear or panties somedays, especially under skirts! 
I started doing it every now and then back in middle school, after dressing out after gym class, I'd occasionally slip my panties off and go the rest of the day without panties, and loved it! It really does make you feel more alive and frisky! By the time I was in high school, I was doing it all the time, and feeling much sexier because of it.

Now, I just work in an office, but often times I'll just skip wearing panties when Im trying to get rid of a panty line with a cute skirt. Nothing ruins the great look of a sharp pencil skirt with bare legs and a sexy pair of high heels, like a granny panty line! So no panties for me!


----------



## iKenn (Jul 30, 2013)

Boxers are the way to go *everyday*.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Only on the outside of my pants.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yep. Can't even wander around the house without wearing something.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Briefs if in public, free ball if not (and naked sleeping).


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

You people are slaves to the underwear industry.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Stilla said:


> This be a very strange question...


Three years later... still holds truth.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Commando for me.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Of course.


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Only if I am carrying my phone........


----------



## Pompeii (Aug 25, 2013)

Underwear wears me.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I used to wear them all the time until I got my very first yeast infection a couple months ago. During my treatment I noticed how uncomfortable and how worse it made me feel while wearing them, so I stopped and just stuck to boxers instead. Now I wear underwear off and on and I haven't had any flare ups since.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Probably couldn't handle the chafing of my schlong on the denim of my tight pants if I didn't have that nice layer of cotton in between.


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

Not always.


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

Yes, sometimes its the only thing I wear.


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

:O There are people who don't?


----------



## DanTheOutlaw (May 29, 2014)

I do, I don't like being naked.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Pompeii said:


> Underwear wears me.


Ah you must live in Soviet Russia.


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Nylea said:


> Not always.


NPNT


----------



## SpiderInTheCorner (Aug 10, 2014)

yes but I don't wear socks


----------



## Nylea (Aug 7, 2014)

markwalters2 said:


> NPNT


:lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Usually, until my girl rips them off


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah Quail man style. No **** stains here.


----------



## NormalLad (Nov 1, 2012)

I wear boxer briefs. Is that underwear?? 0.o


----------

